# Marriott Getaways in II



## wyannuzzi (Jan 12, 2017)

In the past, there used to be a ton of getaways in II for Marriott properties.  Specifically Cypress Harbor used to have a lot of weeks offered as getaways.  I just did a search for all of 2017 and only 3 July weeks appear as getaways.  Does anyone know if this is now going to be the norm or just an aberration?  It also appears that getaways for the other Marriott properties aren't as plentiful as in the past either.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 12, 2017)

Getaways are generally weeks turned in for cash or trade by either owners or the resort. Some might be on consignment by the resort. Fewer getaways for Marriott makes sense because so many weeks are being exchanged internally by Marriott rather than ending up in II.


----------



## wyannuzzi (Jan 12, 2017)

Saintsfanfl

Any idea on why would the availability be *drastically* different than 6 months - 1 year ago when there where tons of availability as opposed to only 3 weeks available for all of 2017 currently?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 12, 2017)

I would say demand and the low prices. Marriott is probably grabbing units like crazy and regular members too. They also don't seem to release Marriott getaways until closer to check in. For example there is nothing for Orlando in Sept which is the absolute lowest demand month. There sure will be later in the year and for dirt cheap.

When you can get a 2BR Marriott for July 4 week for not much over maintenance fees those units aren't going to sit there forever. I think more and more people realize that buying getways in Orlando can be a good way to go. Shoulder season can be a third of the annual fee. Use Orlando ownership to trade elsewhere that would otherwise be much more expensive.

I see four for Cypress but sometimes units are stacked since it only shows 1 for a given check-in day.

It's very possible that II has a new deal with Marriott where they get to buy getaways before they are released to us. There is negative financial motivation for II to hold back fall getaways and they certainly have some.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2017)

Something is definitely wrong. I was looking at MGV getaways a few days ago and there were plenty, lots of dates and unit sizes. When I look today there are only a handful. I doubt they were all snapped up in the last few days.

*In fact, I did a copy of all that was out there on 1/6/2016 at MGR for May 2017 alone:*

Marriott's Grande Vista Resort
Orlando , FL , USA
MGR
Resort Details & Photos
$36.71
Platinum Avg. Night
        Interval
Member    Gold
Member    Platinum
Member  
May 04 2017 - May 11 2017
0 2 4
    $327.00    $302.00    $277.00
Book It
May 04 2017 - May 11 2017
1 4 4

    $377.00    $352.00    $327.00
Book It
May 04 2017 - May 11 2017
2 6 8

    $497.00    $472.00    $447.00
Book It
May 05 2017 - May 12 2017
0 2 4
    $327.00    $302.00    $277.00
Book It
May 05 2017 - May 12 2017
1 4 4

    $377.00    $352.00    $327.00
Book It
May 05 2017 - May 12 2017
2 6 8

    $497.00    $472.00    $447.00
Book It
May 06 2017 - May 13 2017
0 2 4
    $327.00    $302.00    $277.00
Book It
May 06 2017 - May 13 2017
1 4 4

    $377.00    $352.00    $327.00
Book It
May 06 2017 - May 13 2017
2 6 8

    $497.00    $472.00    $447.00
Book It
May 07 2017 - May 14 2017
0 2 4
    $327.00    $302.00    $277.00
Book It
May 07 2017 - May 14 2017
1 4 4

    $377.00    $352.00    $327.00
Book It
May 07 2017 - May 14 2017
2 6 8

    $497.00    $472.00    $447.00
Book It
May 08 2017 - May 15 2017
0 2 4
    $327.00    $302.00    $277.00
Book It
May 08 2017 - May 15 2017
2 6 8

    $497.00    $472.00    $447.00
Book It
May 11 2017 - May 18 2017
0 2 4
    $307.00    $282.00    $257.00
Book It
May 11 2017 - May 18 2017
1 4 4

    $377.00    $352.00    $327.00
Book It
May 11 2017 - May 18 2017
2 6 8

    $437.00    $412.00    $387.00
Book It
May 12 2017 - May 19 2017
0 2 4
    $307.00    $282.00    $257.00
Book It
May 12 2017 - May 19 2017
1 4 4

    $377.00    $352.00    $327.00
Book It
May 12 2017 - May 19 2017
2 6 8

    $437.00    $412.00    $387.00
Book It
May 13 2017 - May 20 2017
0 2 4
    $307.00    $282.00    $257.00
Book It
May 13 2017 - May 20 2017
1 4 4

    $377.00    $352.00    $327.00
Book It
May 13 2017 - May 20 2017
2 6 8

    $437.00    $412.00    $387.00
Book It
May 14 2017 - May 21 2017
0 2 4
    $307.00    $282.00    $257.00
Book It
May 14 2017 - May 21 2017
1 4 4

    $377.00    $352.00    $327.00
Book It
May 14 2017 - May 21 2017
2 6 8

    $437.00    $412.00    $387.00
Book It
May 15 2017 - May 22 2017
0 2 4
    $307.00    $282.00    $257.00
Book It
May 15 2017 - May 22 2017
1 4 4

    $377.00    $352.00    $327.00
Book It
May 15 2017 - May 22 2017
2 6 8

    $437.00    $412.00    $387.00
Book It
May 18 2017 - May 25 2017
0 2 4
    $307.00    $282.00    $257.00
Book It
May 18 2017 - May 25 2017
1 4 4

    $377.00    $352.00    $327.00
Book It
May 19 2017 - May 26 2017
0 2 4
    $307.00    $282.00    $257.00
Book It
May 19 2017 - May 26 2017
1 4 4

    $377.00    $352.00    $327.00
Book It
May 19 2017 - May 26 2017
2 6 8

    $437.00    $412.00    $387.00
Book It
May 20 2017 - May 27 2017
0 2 4
    $357.00    $332.00    $307.00
Book It
May 20 2017 - May 27 2017
1 4 4

    $437.00    $412.00    $387.00
Book It
May 20 2017 - May 27 2017
2 6 8

    $537.00    $512.00    $487.00
Book It
May 21 2017 - May 28 2017
0 2 4
    $357.00    $332.00    $307.00
Book It
May 21 2017 - May 28 2017
1 4 4

    $437.00    $412.00    $387.00
Book It
May 21 2017 - May 28 2017
2 6 8

    $537.00    $512.00    $487.00
Book It
May 22 2017 - May 29 2017
0 2 4
    $357.00    $332.00    $307.00
Book It
May 22 2017 - May 29 2017
2 6 8

    $537.00    $512.00    $487.00
Book It
May 25 2017 - Jun 01 2017
0 2 4
    $357.00    $332.00    $307.00
Book It
May 25 2017 - Jun 01 2017
1 4 4

    $437.00    $412.00    $387.00
Book It
May 25 2017 - Jun 01 2017
2 6 8

    $537.00    $512.00    $487.00
Book It
May 26 2017 - Jun 02 2017
0 2 4
    $357.00    $332.00    $307.00
Book It
May 26 2017 - Jun 02 2017
1 4 4

    $437.00    $412.00    $387.00
Book It
May 26 2017 - Jun 02 2017
2 6 8

    $537.00    $512.00    $487.00
Book It
May 27 2017 - Jun 03 2017
0 2 4
    $357.00    $332.00    $307.00
Book It
May 27 2017 - Jun 03 2017
1 4 4

    $437.00    $412.00    $387.00
Book It
May 28 2017 - Jun 04 2017
0 2 4
    $357.00    $332.00    $307.00
Book It
May 28 2017 - Jun 04 2017
1 4 4

    $437.00    $412.00    $387.00
Book It
May 29 2017 - Jun 05 2017
0 2 4
    $357.00    $332.00    $307.00
Book It
May 29 2017 - Jun 05 2017
1 4 4

    $437.00    $412.00    $387.00
Book It
More Dates
Nightly rates are based on per week basis.
All prices are shown in US DOLLARS.

*This is what I see now for the next 12 months;*

Marriott's Grande Vista Resort
Orlando , FL , USA
MGR
Resort Details & Photos
$58.14
Platinum Avg. Night
        Interval
Member    Gold
Member    Platinum
Member   
May 20 2017 - May 27 2017
2 6 8

    $577.00    $552.00    $527.00 
Book It
May 21 2017 - May 28 2017
1 4 4

    $457.00    $432.00    $407.00 
Book It
Jun 30 2017 - Jul 07 2017
2 6 8

    $1,627.00    $1,602.00    $1,577.00 
Book It
Jul 02 2017 - Jul 09 2017
2 6 8

    $1,627.00    $1,602.00    $1,577.00 
Book It
Nightly rates are based on per week basis.
All prices are shown in US DOLLARS.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 12, 2017)

When I checked Orlando Marriott Getaways  in late Dec 2016 there were Getaways for every Marriott resort in Orlando for 2017. Something has changed @ II since December 2016..


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jan 12, 2017)

Well it's either a bug or II is farming out inventory to a 3rd party. I don't think Marriott would want all those units. I'm thinking it's a bug.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2017)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Well it's either a bug or II is farming out inventory to a 3rd party. I don't think Marriott would want all those units. I'm thinking it's a bug.


I think so too. I think we saw something similar a while back.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2017)

I sent an email to the TUG II Mailbox.


----------



## gkreuscher (Jan 13, 2017)

wyannuzzi said:


> In the past, there used to be a ton of getaways in II for Marriott properties.  Specifically Cypress Harbor used to have a lot of weeks offered as getaways.  I just did a search for all of 2017 and only 3 July weeks appear as getaways.  Does anyone know if this is now going to be the norm or just an aberration?  It also appears that getaways for the other Marriott properties aren't as plentiful as in the past either.


We were just informed yesterday in a sales presentation in Orlando that Marriott no longer are listing its resorts in Interval International as of Jan 1, 2017.  Like you we have always deposited our Marriott weeks into II and found good trades for other Marriott's.  This will probably no longer be possible.  We were informed that there are still 1200 Marriott weeks in II, but Marriott anticipates that this will quickly drop.  This means that any "external" Marriott weeks (not in their point program) will likely have a great deal more difficulty trading for Marriott in II.  We have both "external" weeks and "internal" weeks at Marriott.  (I checked II and found no Marriott Resorts listed.)


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 13, 2017)

gkreuscher said:


> We were just informed yesterday in a sales presentation in Orlando that Marriott no longer are listing its resorts in Interval International as of Jan 1, 2017.  Like you we have always deposited our Marriott weeks into II and found good trades for other Marriott's.  This will probably no longer be possible.  We were informed that there are still 1200 Marriott weeks in II, but Marriott anticipates that this will quickly drop.  This means that any "external" Marriott weeks (not in their point program) will likely have a great deal more difficulty trading for Marriott in II.  We have both "external" weeks and "internal" weeks at Marriott.  (I checked II and found no Marriott Resorts listed.)



Is this a true statement. Is Marriott going to RCI or will they stand alone. If this is true did Marriott terminate their contract with II effective 1/1/2017 without notice?


----------



## gkreuscher (Jan 13, 2017)

My only source is the Marriott Saleman.  He said II is now the owner of Shearaton Timeshares (a competitor) that they had previously been required to provide II 5000 weeks.  That 0 will be provided in the future.  I am looking forward to feedback from you and other more experienced Tug members.


----------



## PamMo (Jan 13, 2017)

gkreuscher said:


> We were just informed yesterday in a sales presentation in Orlando that Marriott no longer are listing its resorts in Interval International as of Jan 1, 2017.  Like you we have always deposited our Marriott weeks into II and found good trades for other Marriott's.  This will probably no longer be possible.  We were informed that there are still 1200 Marriott weeks in II, but Marriott anticipates that this will quickly drop.  This means that any "external" Marriott weeks (not in their point program) will likely have a great deal more difficulty trading for Marriott in II.  We have both "external" weeks and "internal" weeks at Marriott.  (I checked II and found no Marriott Resorts listed.)



This is baloney. Your salesperson was trying to scare you into buying retail. Don't fall for that, "All those resale units are going to be worthless, so you have to buy new!!!" A quick search of all Marriott Getaways in Interval this morning shows availability at 37 resorts. I don't have a Marriott deposit in II right now to test, but a 1BR Vistana (WKROV) sees availability between now and Dec 31, 2018 at 50 Marriott resorts.

With the changes in II fees, owners of higher end timeshares (Marriott/Hyatt/Vistana...) may be taking their time depositing. We've received two notices to deposit a unit into Interval to get three years of Platinum membership for free (worth $684). I suspect owners are using/holding on to their units longer, and Interval is running a bit short on expected deposits.


----------



## gmarine (Jan 13, 2017)

gkreuscher said:


> My only source is the Marriott Saleman.  He said II is now the owner of Shearaton Timeshares (a competitor) that they had previously been required to provide II 5000 weeks.  That 0 will be provided in the future.  I am looking forward to feedback from you and other more experienced Tug members.



Very simply, he lied.  Its not true.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2017)

PamMo said:


> This is baloney. Your salesperson was trying to scare you into buying retail. Don't fall for that, "All those resale units are going to be worthless, so you have to buy new!!!" A quick search of all Marriott Getaways in Interval this morning shows availability at 37 resorts. I don't have a Marriott deposit in II right now to test, but a 1BR Vistana (WKROV) sees availability between now and Dec 31, 2018 at 50 Marriott resorts.
> 
> With the changes in II fees, owners of higher end timeshares (Marriott/Hyatt/Vistana...) may be taking their time depositing. We've received two notices to deposit a unit into Interval to get three years of Platinum membership for free (worth $684). *I suspect owners are using/holding on to their units longer, *and Interval is running a bit short on expected deposits*.*



What do you mean by *holding on to their units longer*?   

Hey II, if you're out there reading this.... if you want me to deposit my week, then offer me an excellent AC.   I'll do that every time.


----------



## VacationForever (Jan 13, 2017)

gkreuscher said:


> My only source is the Marriott Saleman.  He said II is now the owner of Shearaton Timeshares (a competitor) that they had previously been required to provide II 5000 weeks.  That 0 will be provided in the future.  I am looking forward to feedback from you and other more experienced Tug members.


Yawn... salesperson is a liar liar, pants on fire.  We've heard it all before... sky is falling, better buy retail because II trades will totally dry up.  As long as people continue to own Marriott weeks, either unenrolled because they are not eligible or enrolled but not converted to DC points, there will be deposits into II.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 13, 2017)

There are still lots of exchanges out there, it is just getaways that are in short supply.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 13, 2017)

Sounds liked the vacation salesperson was moving their lips and forgot to tell the truth.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 13, 2017)

Sheesh thats what the sales people were saying 6 years ago when the dc program was introduced.  I have marriott trades in II all the way out to dec 2017.  I have done 2 trades into marriott resorts this past week alone.  Someone is lying and getting desperate.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## bazzap (Jan 14, 2017)

We too have several II trades into MVC resorts through to December 2017 and they have even been confirmed earlier than in previous years.
Also I track Getaways for our preferred MVC resorts and I am seeing new availability showing up almost every single day.
I am mostly looking at non US resorts, if that makes any difference.
I have been seeing them for Grand Chateau and Newport Coast Villas though.

Update
Several new Getaways have been added today for NCV, Crystal Shores....
They may go almost as soon as they appear, but they are appearing.


----------



## gkreuscher (Jan 14, 2017)

I have two open II certificates for 3 bedrooms and I see right now almost nothing available through Feb for Marriott in California, and Orlando.  This is definitely different from my past experiences.  Like you I have been using II for exchanges for the last twenty years.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2017)

The number of Marriott getaway are less than in years past in II, I feel because of the many difference Marriott vacation program offer to vast vacation public.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 14, 2017)

bazzap said:


> We too have several II trades into MVC resorts through to December 2017 and they have even been confirmed earlier than in previous years.
> Also I track Getaways for our preferred MVC resorts and I am seeing new availability showing up almost every single day.
> I am mostly looking at non US resorts, if that makes any difference.
> I have been seeing them for Grand Chateau and Newport Coast Villas though.
> ...


For Marriott's Phuket Beach Club has only one week available, but there are hundreds available for Marriott's Mai Khao Beach. All of the Spain properties have lots of availability out through March 2017 but nothing in the fall. Is all this normal for this time of the year?

The issue looks to mainly be impacting Orlando. Only 7 getaways at Grande Vista, 2 at Harbour Lake, 4 at Cypress Harbour and only 1 at Royal Palms with none at any of the other Palms properties.

I don't usually track Getaways at Ocean Pointe, but there is some more inventory there in May, but it is all studio units. Beach Place Towers is the same way. Doral is the same, but with all 2BR units, they have a number of May, June and August weeks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 14, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> The number of Marriott getaway are less than in years past in II, I feel because of the many difference Marriott vacation program offer to vast vacation public.


I don't think this is it at all. There is really nothing different this year than past years. It is clearly some kind of bug. There is no other explanation for there being hundreds of weeks available on the 6th, and only a handful available now. I checked CondoDirect, which is the site II uses to market excess inventory to the general public, and there are no Grande Vista, Harbour Lake or Cypress Harbour weeks out there. I have actually never seen a Marriott week out there. Likely because of some kind of agreement that they have with Marriott not to market them to the general public.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2017)

II at one time used Government Arms to market their excessive resorts. I also, feel it is a bug in the system.


----------



## enma (Jan 14, 2017)

Just got a getaway for a friend at Beach Place Towers in Fort Lauderdale in May . Was surprised to see it but the friend is thrilled.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 15, 2017)

A getaway at Beach Place Towers in May is a bargain and an outstanding deal.


----------



## frankf3 (Jan 15, 2017)

enma said:


> Just got a getaway for a friend at Beach Place Towers in Fort Lauderdale in May . Was surprised to see it but the friend is thrilled.



Nice!   What was the price and unit type for the getaway?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 15, 2017)

frankf3 said:


> Nice!   What was the price and unit type for the getaway?


I only see studios available and they are $797 a week. I don't know how this compares to past years.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 15, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I only see studios available and they are $797 a week. I don't know how this compares to past years.



I also see only studio's available for $797 a week. Still this is not for Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 15, 2017)

This same thing happened back in 2012, except it also impacted exchange inventory.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...he-marriott-getaways-and-exchanges-go.171534/


----------



## icydog (Jan 15, 2017)

wyannuzzi said:


> In the past, there used to be a ton of getaways in II for Marriott properties.  Specifically Cypress Harbor used to have a lot of weeks offered as getaways.  I just did a search for all of 2017 and only 3 July weeks appear as getaways.  Does anyone know if this is now going to be the norm or just an aberration?  It also appears that getaways for the other Marriott properties aren't as plentiful as in the past either.


I was at Cypress Harbour in the beginning of December on an II Getaway.  I love that resort but I always travel during off, or shoulder, seasons. So far I've been lucky because I've always gotten in.  But I'm retired and can travel at off times.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jan 20, 2017)

icydog said:


> I was at Cypress Harbour in the beginning of December on an II Getaway.  I love that resort but I always travel during off, or shoulder, seasons. So far I've been lucky because I've always gotten in.  But I'm retired and can travel at off times.



We live locally and can travel just for a weekend if the getaways price is good enough. I'm not seeing much of anything at any of the Orlando Marriotts, and what is there isn't inexpensive. This drop off seems to have happened suddenly. Does anyone know what is going on?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 20, 2017)

I got a call from II the other day regarding my email I sent to the II TUG Members mailbox. Mark was out of the office. I got some run around answer about how all the getaways that were dumped in were so popular that they all got snapped up. I told the rep that I didn't believe her. It is possible that they were marked for Getaway incorrectly and they fixed it, but they certainly were not all taken. But the rep was persistent and that they were excited to see it all and how popular it was. Whatever. I haven't heard back even though the rep said she was going to talk to her inventory manager about the missing getaways.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 22, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I got a call from II the other day regarding my email I sent to the II TUG Members mailbox. Mark was out of the office. I got some run around answer about how all the getaways that were dumped in were so popular that they all got snapped up. I told the rep that I didn't believe her. It is possible that they were marked for Getaway incorrectly and they fixed it, but they certainly were not all taken. But the rep was persistent and that they were excited to see it all and how popular it was. Whatever. I haven't heard back even though the rep said she was going to talk to her inventory manager about the missing getaways.


I wish reps (and this applies to lots of businesses) would sometimes just say they do not know instead of making up some bogus story.  This is as bad as a timeshare salesman making up stuff.


----------



## Gemini Chica (Jan 26, 2017)

Any update on this, I had been seeing loads for May for Grande Vista and now nothing.


----------



## Gemini Chica (Jan 31, 2017)

Looking up MGV for May, still nothing appearing, there had been LOADS, just now I tried with an accommodation cert and there was loads of availability. Wonder what's going on??


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 4, 2017)

I received a voice mail from II the other day about the missing getaways. The rep said it was a combination of units being booked up and them being pulled back for exchange priority. I don't believe the former, but do find the latter possible. Though it seems that a lot of inventory was pulled back to save for exchanges. I still think there is a glitch.


----------



## ACP (Feb 12, 2017)

Is there a way of searching on II for just Marriott properties, in the past I have chosen an area e.g. Orlando and gone through the options looking for Marriott, however if you can filter by just MVC that would be ideal, that can be for both Exchange and Getaway


----------



## mdurette (Feb 12, 2017)

personally I just save all Marriott codes in a word file, then cut and paste into the search engine.    Then all marriotts pull


----------



## Berea1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Go to the Marriott Vacation Club website to get the list  of 51 Marriotts and create that list.  For instance, here is the symbols for the 8 Marriotts on Hilton Head Island:  MBY, MGO, MHH, HPS, MMS, HPS, MMS, MSN, MSF, MHG

Page 1 of the 2016 II Marriot Directory that I get because I own 4 MARRIOTT timeshares has a list  of all of the resorts, a total of 54 resorts om the Eatern US, western US, Carribbean & Atlantic Islands, Europe, and Asia.  Please keep this secret so I can continue to do successful searches.

Patrick


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 13, 2017)

At this point I no longer think it's a bug causing so few Orlando Marriotts to show up in Getaways. I think they would have realized it and fixed it by now if it were a bug. Such a bummer because we love using getaways to Orlando at the right price, and we prefer Marriott.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 13, 2017)

FLDVCFamily said:


> At this point I no longer think it's a bug causing so few Orlando Marriotts to show up in Getaways. I think they would have realized it and fixed it by now if it were a bug. Such a bummer because we love using getaways to Orlando at the right price, and we prefer Marriott.


You could be right. I just did a check of Exchange inventory. Looking back at what I had save of MGR from 1/6/2017, there were 55 available units in May 2017. When I look at Exchange inventory today for May 2017, there are only 23 available units. Now there could be units stacked, but that is a significant diminishing of available checkin dates and unit types.

Now it is possible that there is getaway inventory that isn't available in exchange, but something odd is happening. Seems to be a lot fewer units available in Exchange now.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 13, 2017)

I think it was a bug when there wasn't any showing up.  I think now it is part of Marriot's strategy to save units for the destination Club and to not deposit excess inventory until later even in locations like Orlando in May.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 13, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> I think it was a bug when there wasn't any showing up.  I think now it is part of Marriot's strategy to save units for the destination Club and to not deposit excess inventory until later even in locations like Orlando in May.


Makes sense, but in the past were they running out of Orlando inventory in DC well in advance. I don't think that is the case. They always had lots of inventory even when II had it. I don't see any reason why it would have to be different this year than in the past. I would think they have a pretty good handle on how inventory plays out now that they are seven years in to DC.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 13, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Makes sense, but in the past were they running out of Orlando inventory in DC well in advance. I don't think that is the case. They always had lots of inventory even when II had it. I don't see any reason why it would have to be different this year than in the past. I would think they have a pretty good handle on how inventory plays out now that they are seven years in to DC.


I think they know too but I feel like they are slowly trying to dry up the II inventory pool of unsold developer inventory in order to steer more into buying into the DC program and into using the DC program vs relying on II for better deals.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 13, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> I think they know too but I feel like they are slowly trying to dry up the II inventory pool of unsold developer inventory in order to steer more into buying into the DC program and into using the DC program vs relying on II for better deals.


It could be, but I don't think this is a really good strategy. Marriott needs II as much as II needs Marriott. Bodies in units means money to MVW. If they wait until closer to checkin to deposit their big surplus of inventory, II will be unable to rent them in a short period of time. So Marriott properties end up with a lot of empty rooms. Empty rooms means fewer people going to sales presentations and fewer people buying drinks and food on property. That ends up in less revenue for MVW.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 14, 2017)

Can you participate in Destination Club with a resale Marriott? We actually don't own a Marriott yet, but I was considering adding one to our timeshare portfolio. It makes no sense to do that if they are holding back inventory that we couldn't trade into even with another Marriott though.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 14, 2017)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Can you participate in Destination Club with a resale Marriott? We actually don't own a Marriott yet, but I was considering adding one to our timeshare portfolio. It makes no sense to do that if they are holding back inventory that we couldn't trade into even with another Marriott though.



External-resale Weeks are not eligible to be enrolled in the Destination Club; exchanges are facilitated through your individual II account.

Internal-resale Weeks purchased via Marriott Resales Operations are eligible IF you also purchase DC Points.  Enrolled Weeks can be exchanged either to DC Points, or, through your corporate II account (which you'll get if/when you become a DC Member.)


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 14, 2017)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Can you participate in Destination Club with a resale Marriott? We actually don't own a Marriott yet, but I was considering adding one to our timeshare portfolio. It makes no sense to do that if they are holding back inventory that we couldn't trade into even with another Marriott though.


They don't withhold owner deposits.  It's the developer owned bulk deposits that they may withhold.  They started with the more desirable inventory like Hawaii where the bulk deposits were at one time much larger and at the 8-12 month mark.  There are still smaller bulk deposits but they are hitting at the 4-6 month mark with additional units in the last 60 day or less.  Places like Williamsburg and Orlando were still getting the large bulk deposits 8-12 months but recently they seem to be slowing down and seem more spread out throughout the 4-8 month mark.


----------



## spaulino (Feb 14, 2017)

Old Hickory said:


> What do you mean by *holding on to their units longer*?
> 
> Hey II, if you're out there reading this.... if you want me to deposit my week, then offer me an excellent AC.   I'll do that every time.



How do you get these offers for a good rate for membership in II? I am not a member of II yet but will probably need to soon as I might need to deposit my studio if it doesn't rent. I want to take advantage on deals if they  have it.


----------



## Marathoner (Feb 14, 2017)

We don't know the specific agreement between II and Marriott.  Marriott deposits weeks into II, not because they want to, but because owners have exchanged their weeks in II.  As a result, if there is less inventory in II, it is because weeks owners are exchanging less or differently in II.

Now, it is possible the Marriott does bulk deposits to catch up on weeks deposited in the previous year or in anticipation of expected deposits in the upcoming year.  I assume the Marriott has an agreement with II to give them some flexibility on when owners exchange their weeks and when Marriott actually deposits the owner weeks.

So any difference in availability of Marriott weeks in II can only be to the fact that owner deposit patterns of their weeks is different today than in prior years or due to the fact that Marriott is depositing owner weeks at different times during the year.  Over time, you would expect that DC points would change legacy owner week deposit patterns.  As a real life example, I am a legacy weeks owner and I finally enrolled my week a couple months ago.

With regards to Getaways, I assume a) there is a revenue share between Marriott and II for weeks rented and b) II makes exchanged weeks available for rent via Getaways.  If DC points have changed the availability of legacy weeks, we can assume fewer weeks are available for rent via II Getaways


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 16, 2017)

Old Hickory said:


> What do you mean by *holding on to their units longer*?
> 
> Hey II, if you're out there reading this.... if you want me to deposit my week, then offer me an excellent AC.   I'll do that every time.



Ah, but how do you know that the AC offered for the deposit is excellent? I held out for an AC this year, deposited and then found the AC to be on a par with the free ones II periodically deposits. In years past the AC was fantastic. Is there a way to tell that the AC II is offering isn't worth holding out for? I would have deposited far earlier and started my OGS earlier had I known that I'd get an AC I'd never use.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 19, 2017)

Some April Studios showed up in Getaway for Grande Vista and a few studios and a 2BR at Harbour Lake. Many appear to be under Platinum Priority at the moment.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 26, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> Some April Studios showed up in Getaway for Grande Vista and a few studios and a 2BR at Harbour Lake. Many appear to be under Platinum Priority at the moment.


I am seeing a lot more Platinum Priority inventory lately. Looking today, there are four units at MGV that are available to non Platinum II members, seven units have Platinum Priority. Prices are still only slightly higher than what they were in the past. Still not seeing anything past April.


----------



## icydog (Feb 26, 2017)

dioxide45 said:


> I am seeing a lot more Platinum Priority inventory lately. Looking today, there are four units at MGV that are available to non Platinum II members, seven units have Platinum Priority. Prices are still only slightly higher than what they were in the past. Still not seeing anything past April.


I didn't know there was a platinum priority in II.  I bought it for the free guest certificates and cheaper getaways.  I should have read the rules.  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 26, 2017)

It isn't a regular thing.  II can choose to place a Getaway into platinum priority giving platinum members access a few days early.  Not all getaways are put in with platinum priority, in fact most are not.


----------



## catharsis (Feb 26, 2017)

gkreuscher said:


> I have two open II certificates for 3 bedrooms and I see right now almost nothing available through Feb for Marriott in California, and Orlando.  This is definitely different from my past experiences.  Like you I have been using II for exchanges for the last twenty years.


I did note recently that quite a few (not all) of the ACs I have been issued in last 6-12 months have had language in them excluding some or all marriott resorts.

Could this be the reason for the behaviour you refer to?


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Feb 28, 2017)

Suddenly I'm not seeing Orlando Marriotts on the deposit AC I received. I could see them a few days ago. I'm getting seriously frustrated with whatever is going on with the II Orlando Marriotts, to the point where I suggested to DH that we drop II next year and give the week we deposit in there to RCI for a year.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 28, 2017)

I am glad we seldom trade through II any more.  We get a lot more for our buck by using the DC points we get for them instead.  We have regularly made use of MVCI Getaways, however.  Maybe there is something to the sales pitch we have heard for a few years now that Marriott II inventory will become scarce.  If Orlando is not available and it is not an II glitch, that seems significant.


----------



## bazzap (Feb 28, 2017)

I do believe that II Exchange, Getaway and AC availability for MVC resorts are very different beasts.
We are still getting very good results with II for MVC to MVC exchanges.


----------



## frankf3 (Feb 28, 2017)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Suddenly I'm not seeing Orlando Marriotts on the deposit AC I received. I could see them a few days ago. I'm getting seriously frustrated with whatever is going on with the II Orlando Marriotts, to the point where I suggested to DH that we drop II next year and give the week we deposit in there to RCI for a year.



I have an AC expiring April 28 and was seeing the same as you reference.   I wonder if the units were just all taken?   I mean the comment seriously, there weren't that many and over a period of days I noticed some of the inventory disappear (guessing via normal bookings).   The on the last day I saw any, there were quite a few studios, I'm pretty sure only a single 1br week at MGV and no 2brs.  Next day, all gone.   It wasn't that much inventory to begin with.

I do note 2 other things:
1) 3br AC expiring in July has all Marriotts at all locations blocked
2) I see a decent amount of Orlando Marriott availability via getaways (some in Plat pref).  Obviously much higher cost compared to using an AC (well, except the studios)


----------



## dneveu (Mar 1, 2017)

frankf3 said:


> I have an AC expiring April 28 and was seeing the same as you reference.   I wonder if the units were just all taken?   I mean the comment seriously, there weren't that many and over a period of days I noticed some of the inventory disappear (guessing via normal bookings).   The on the last day I saw any, there were quite a few studios, I'm pretty sure only a single 1br week at MGV and no 2brs.  Next day, all gone.   It wasn't that much inventory to begin with.



I would tend to agree with frankf3 about Marriott units on AC being taken quickly.  They come up less frequently now and when they do they don't last long.  The recent free AC's good through July came out with a fair amount of Marriott inventory in Salt Lake City at the two properties for late April - May. In less than a week it was all gone.  Several non Marriott SLC properties still have AC inventory available...  I assume Orlando is more popular than SLC and that any Orlando Marriott AC inventory would go very fast.


----------



## Gemini Chica (Mar 1, 2017)

I am watching for an Orlando Marriott Getaway for middle of May, nothing still showing, on that Platnium Preview I can see two Westgates for 100€ for the week with a kitchen. Anyone ever stayed in them?


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Mar 2, 2017)

frankf3 said:


> I have an AC expiring April 28 and was seeing the same as you reference.   I wonder if the units were just all taken?   I mean the comment seriously, there weren't that many and over a period of days I noticed some of the inventory disappear (guessing via normal bookings).   The on the last day I saw any, there were quite a few studios, I'm pretty sure only a single 1br week at MGV and no 2brs.  Next day, all gone.   It wasn't that much inventory to begin with.
> 
> I do note 2 other things:
> 1) 3br AC expiring in July has all Marriotts at all locations blocked
> 2) I see a decent amount of Orlando Marriott availability via getaways (some in Plat pref).  Obviously much higher cost compared to using an AC (well, except the studios)



I was seeing quite a few Cypress Harbour in Sept. and then suddenly they were gone. I doubt they were all taken. Also, that 3 bedroom AC that you're referencing...I'm on a Cypress Harbour 2 bedroom week with it right now, so it sees Marriott at least at the very last minute (saw it the 22nd, checked in the 24th). Maybe Marriott is blocked off of it now and I just got lucky last week? 

Also, did anyone else notice that Getaways is back to normal for Orlando Marriott, albeit with higher prices and lots of stuff on the platinum preview or whatever they call it?


----------



## dneveu (Mar 2, 2017)

It seems lately Marriott's can show up under an AC at the last minute, maybe 2-4 days before check-in.  Last night I saw two different Marriott's for check-in this weekend, this morning they were gone. I have noticed this pattern for the last several months, with the exception of the new AC given out last month that had Marriott inventory showing at launch.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 2, 2017)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Also, did anyone else notice that Getaways is back to normal for Orlando Marriott, albeit with higher prices and lots of stuff on the platinum preview or whatever they call it?


Not sure they are back to normal. There are still very few if any May getaways at MGV. I do see a lot more than there were previously and as you say, most are under Priority View for Platinum members.


----------



## Phillie (Mar 4, 2017)

I have been using II for the last 9 years and seen very little change for the worse from my perspective and situation. I deposit my weeks when I am offered an AC which fortunately has been all those years. We have not been able to always use the AC due to our own travel limitations not due to II. We recently, four weeks ago, used an AC to book a 2 bedroom MGV during Memorial Day to go to Universal and the new Volcano water park. We have already gotten one of our two exchanges for this summer and if this year is like all the rest in the next month or two we will get our second week which is always more difficult because we want them to be consecutive weeks and only a particular check in day at only one particular resort, so highly restrictive by me not them. I am not doubting that others have seen changes but so far I have been more than satisfied with II and the exchanges I get.


----------



## Tommyhob (Mar 5, 2017)

I see Harbour Lake getaways in there now for October as a regular II member.   Today's the first day I've seen that available.


----------



## mainelyj@yahoo.com (Mar 16, 2017)

This is interesting discussion. I deposit lock off units, mostly. I will have to say I always get what I want. Until the new II "upgrade" fees, I could often trade a 1 bedroom and get a 2 bedroom. And sometimes get an upgrade to a 3 bedroom via direct contact with the resort at no charge. But in November I tried to get at least a 1 bedroom at Oceanwalk Villas in Myrtle Beach. I ended up on a wait list in November. I kept calling II in January, then February and then early March. Nothing I was beyond angry. I could not even get a studio unit. Then all of sudden I got a confirmation certificate for a 2 bedroom 4 days ago. I was in shock because I was going to call II to cancel my trip and get a refund. We are going in 4 weeks. So-- I am thinking the deposits are being released later. I own Grande Vista in Orlando. But for me to join the "points program" and stay during a premium week would cost me more in the points they would initially give me. (Of course I could buy more points.) No thanks. II is working for me, right now.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 16, 2017)

mainelyj@yahoo.com said:


> This is interesting discussion. I deposit lock off units, mostly. I will have to say I always get what I want. Until the new II "upgrade" fees, I could often trade a 1 bedroom and get a 2 bedroom. And sometimes get an upgrade to a 3 bedroom via direct contact with the resort at no charge. But in November I tried to get at least a 1 bedroom at Oceanwalk Villas in Myrtle Beach. I ended up on a wait list in November. I kept calling II in January, then February and then early March. Nothing I was beyond angry. I could not even get a studio unit. Then all of sudden I got a confirmation certificate for a 2 bedroom 4 days ago. I was in shock because I was going to call II to cancel my trip and get a refund. We are going in 4 weeks. So-- I am thinking the deposits are being released later. I own Grande Vista in Orlando. But for me to join the "points program" and stay during a premium week would cost me more in the points they would initially give me. (Of course I could buy more points.) No thanks. II is working for me, right now.


There are no lock off units in South Carolina and no studio or 1 br units.  98+% are dedicated 2 br units and Surfwatch and Monarch in HH have some 3 br units.  The week before and after Easter are both very popular and the resorts are typically 100% occupied.  Myrtle Beach is usually an easier exchange than the Ocean front HHI Marriotts for those weeks.  I put in my request at least 13 months in advance.  Next time if you want to increase your chances and avoid that "beyond angry" feeling put in your request now for 2018.  Those with multiple weeks are reserving and depositing now and over the next 2 months.


----------



## mainelyj@yahoo.com (Mar 16, 2017)

I guess I have to start thinking far ahead. Usually I plan a trip 6 months ahead and never had a problem with exchanges. My faith was certainly restored recently with II.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 16, 2017)

mainelyj@yahoo.com said:


> I guess I have to start thinking far ahead. Usually I plan a trip 6 months ahead and never had a problem with exchanges. My faith was certainly restored recently with II.



You are throwing me for a loop. Oceanwalk Villas is in HHI, not Myrtle Beach. It is Wyndham and not Marriott. If you meant Marriott's Oceanwatch then tschwa2 is right. You requested something that does not exist. There is no 1BR. You can plan 100 years out but if you want a 1BR and it doesn't exist then you might not get it.


----------

